# Retirement Gift for Naval officer.



## Maritimes (19 Oct 2008)

My father is retiring from a 30+ year naval career this year and I would like to purchase something to commemorate this event for him

He has never purchased an officer's sword so I thought maybe getting one mounted for him would be a nice gesture, but I am a little unsure whether this is appropriate or possible.

Any advice comments or thoughts would be appreciated.

JR


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2008)

You would know far better than I would, but for some people the idea of a mounted sword would be too ostentatious....if he has not bought one to date, there might be a reason....

Better that you find something that fits the man you know.....


----------



## Maritimes (19 Oct 2008)

Well outwardly I'm sure he'd want nothing more than an extra set of socks but I believe that something commemorative would mean a lot to him.

I guess what I'm looking for is some idea on what is customary or traditional to mark such an event.

Definitely not looking to be ostentatious   

Thanks for the response,

JR


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2008)

Maritimes said:
			
		

> Well outwardly I'm sure he'd want nothing more than an extra set of socks but I believe that something commemorative would mean a lot to him.
> 
> I guess what I'm looking for is some idea on what is customary or traditional to mark such an event.
> 
> ...



What about something like a sketch/painting of one of his ships/bases/something he has expressed an interest in. 

(A good example is the other day I spotted a small mounted photograph/picture one of my sons had picked up in Kandahar depicting fallen members....

I served in Viet Nam, my sons have served in Afghanistan and Bosnia, but the picture was so well done it evoked the patriotism and pride I have for the people in the CF....)

ps: 





> Well outwardly I'm sure he'd want nothing more than an extra set of socks but I believe that something commemorative would mean a lot to him.


 Socks are good  ;D  (it's not the gift, it's the person giving the gift that means so much to him)


----------



## bartbandyrfc (19 Oct 2008)

The sword is a great idea.  It's very expensive though. Personally I would love to get a sword, but I wouldn't by one myself because there is always something that is a higher priority (eduaction for my son, food, mortgage).  

See this:

http://www.wkc-solingen.de/newshop/uknavy.html

Ironically, the German's now make swords for the Comonwealth.  Wilkinson sword does this no longer.

BB


----------



## Maritimes (19 Oct 2008)

That's probably the main reason he never got one himself. He's quite pragmatic.

And since he provided or helped to provide for all those important things it seems quite appropriate. 

Thanks for the feedback.

JR


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2008)

Solingen has been making swords for the CF for some time now.  Wilkinson Swords no longer exist, and I believe were bought by Solingen.

Back to the sword idea.  It is a great idea and expensive.  It will take some time for you to order one, then take it to be mounted on a suitable frame.

Next question to ask yourself is where your father may want to hang or display it?  Or will it land up in an attic or garage?

The Painting or Print of one of the ships he may have served on is also a great idea, and one that may be more likely to be displayed in a home.

Another idea, is a sculpture of some "nautical significance" to him.  Or some "Nautical Instrument" mounted on a plaque or trophy, perhaps.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (19 Oct 2008)

A sword is a fairly typical and traditional Naval Officer retirement gift.  I have also seen some really nice original, commissioned, artworks that were not as expensive as you might think.  John Horton:
www.johnhorton.ca/, for instance, does nice work and is reasonable priced (this being relative) for the quality of art that he does.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Oct 2008)

A sword would be an appropriate gift.  Save those who are required to obtain one by regimental decree most officers do not buy their own for that simple reason, cost.  As to whether he would display it?  Only you can make that judgement based on what you know.  Does he currently (or in the past) maintain an "I love me wall" either at home or work/office?  Besides artwork of a suitably relevant subject, an object with nautical connection such as a telescope (to see into his retirement) or sextant or mounted compass (to find his way now that the navy doesn't tell him where to go) may have some significance to him if he spent some (enjoyable?) time as a navigator.  Anything with lots of brass to shine (or ignore) is appropriate for a sailor.


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2008)

An excellent idea! A sword is something that is quite personal IMO to an officer. Not as much as it used to be, however, back in the days where an officer was required to be a swordsman, their sword were often their pride and status symbol. 

I have yet to purchase a sword for that exact reason alone, the cost of it is quite prohibitive at a junior officer's wage. If I were to spend that much money I could think of many things that would be more beneficial to me then a sword that shall remain on my mantle for the majority of my career.

A sextant or a compass with your father's service date till retirement date, and his last rank held would be appropriate I believe. Or, even his commission date. 

Good luck finding a gift for your father. Hope it goes well


----------



## ChuckT9881 (5 Nov 2008)

My father retired from the Navy in '93.  At the time, I was working as a summer student at CFB Stadacona in Halifax.  They have an excellent museum and library there with an extensive photo archive.  I was able to find photos of all the ships my father ever served on.  The machine shop at the dockyard made little name plates engraved with all the ships' names and numbers.  I took all of this to a local framing shop and they put it into a big frame -- each photo and tag with its own cutout in the matte.  It looks really sharp, and is still the only thing hanging in his study other than stamp and coin stuff.


----------

